# cost of Dual Layer DVD?



## bharat_r (Jun 4, 2006)

How much will a dual layer (i.e *8GB*) DVD cost?

I get 4.7 GB ones for Rs.15

From where can I get cheap 8 GB DVDs in Chennai?


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 4, 2006)

p.s what is the difference between double layer & dual layer?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 4, 2006)

Double layer means there is data on both sides of the DVD i.e you flip the DVD over to use the other side.
Dual layer means there are 2 layers on the same side of the DVD.


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 4, 2006)

What about their costs.(The cheapest ones)


----------



## rollcage (Jun 4, 2006)

250rs for 8GB DVD+R in Delhi


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 4, 2006)

rollcage said:
			
		

> 250rs for 8GB DVD+R in Delhi



    How come Digit gave Dual layer dvd with 8gb software on this month at 200 Rs adding the cost of Magazines and Cd's and all ?
   Where did they get those DVD's from? Does someone know ?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 4, 2006)

250 bucks is for writable DVD's. What Digit gives is pressed DVD's which barely cost anything.
If you put the Digit DVD in your drive and run Nero CD-DVD speed, it will be recognised as a DVD-ROM and not DVD-R.


----------



## mobilegeek (Jun 4, 2006)

thats what I was wondering .. I will look for answer


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 4, 2006)

What device do I need to make those pressed DVDs?


----------



## mobilegeek (Jun 4, 2006)

nothing but a 25 or 50 lakhs rupees at your disposal


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll use 4.7 GB ones itself.

Thanks for all the info!!


----------

